# Poems



## Ishmale (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, I like poems. So I will be posting a few, feel free to post as many as you like. I would love to see them. ^_^

"I don't want to grow up"
_by Ishmale
_
They steal your screams, and kill your dreams. 
They shape your hopes, into binding ropes. 
No room to breath, no air anyway.
Nothing to think, nothing to say. 
We dance to the ques of an unseen sensor. They have their way

We grow old, learn their tricks, 
the only hope for a brighter day.
But then we are as blind as they. The nightmare comes to life.
They are we, we are they. 
They got their way.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 5, 2009)

wrote for a contest.
_Dreamers delight


Twisted fantasies and my eyes release
my own fate bound to a clouded mind
as the cake I chase goes into the sea
my own vision dampens, it's clear to me

The tree that chases is going faster
everything I know dissolving in eye
one more puff, and it's disaster
though one puff, and i'm his master

the end of shores are the start of sea
though now our blues turn into tea
with each end the world begins to flee
and i regress from a state of glee

my world falls as he awakens
my consciousness dying in melt
no. don't stop. one puff or I'm forsaken!
I sleep, until another times well.​_


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 5, 2009)

Who wants to ride the wave of mind?
 the one ever so kind?
 the one of bliss?
 the one of life's bittersweet kiss.
Feel the calm air,
Let it clean the bitter despair,
and let the time slow
let the mind reel
and let your heart ever feel!
Be Alive!
and for a new day I shall strive!
This is not an end,
    It is a new day.
_*

Oh and one more*_ 


The mind shifts with a speed I have never seen,
things arento as they have been,
It almost seems obscene, 

My minds shift happens in jolts,
The feeliongs fire out in bolts,
Evertything hitting the mind like waves,
As my perspective slowly caves,

Then thigns start to become clear, 
A thought hits the chaos alikea spear,

Alike a cloud free sky,
the mind begins to fly,

Maybe some day my mind will be at peace, 
and the contrasts will start to ceace


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 6, 2009)

Everyone seems to be rhyming, which is something I rarely do in my writing. So, I've decided to share the only submission I have that follows this rule.


The Phantom Sniper

I got so sick and tired of the filth that thrived
How it pushed me down 
And smacked me around
The fear and anger 
Ate me alive
My mind changed colors
My grip grew tight
As I shot at another
Filling the city with fright
They got what the deserved
I'm proud of what I've done
What they got for making me unnerved
Was a silenced hand gun
For six nights
I was a ghost
Filling them with fright
Making them fear me the most
But the seventh day
They found my face
They took me away
And put me in my final place
Electricity, coursing through my veins
Can't scream or yell
But there is no pain
I'm proud to give them a taste of my personal hell.


----------



## Lamont (Aug 6, 2009)

All of these are pretty good. :] I might as well post one and get active. XD

_Oh sir, Dear sir._

Hello to you, 
Hello to you, sir.
My you look so blue, sir --
Not a fit to your brown shoe, sir.
Is there not a street of brick
To play the lonely Jester's trick?
Walk, sir. Talk, sir.
If ever more, sir,
Do you tire, sir?
City is a monster, sir --
A giant place to conquer, sir --
Queen will have a thought, sir --
Such things are never mentioned.

Can you see the sun, sir?
Buildings block your view, sir?
Shine your shoe?

Can she see the sun, sir?
Watching always fun, sir?
Shine your shoe?

Paper fifty pence, sir,
Paper fifty pence. 

What is in the news, sir?
What is in the news?
A market crash,
A murder --
Always in the news.

Buy the man a lager,
Buy the man a beer.
Work is never fun, sir,
Work is never done.

Like the city light, sir?
Like the city night?
Ah, night is far away, sir --
Still is a perfect day, sir.
Perfect days' a perfect world --
Perfect city monster.

Women all around, sir,
Aroma caught your scent?
Temptress has a leash, sir,
But do you play the dog?
Gossip's got medusa, sir.
Says she's this and that.
Pay the street some cash, sir,
Till she grows too fat.

Might you take the train, sir, --
Locomotive rage?
Home, sir,
Go home, sir --
City isn't good, sir.
Will eat you up, she will,
I know.

Might you take the cab, sir, --
Barricaded tones?
Home, sir,
Go home, sir.
City isn't nice, sir.
Rape you in the dark, she will,
I know.

Oh, sir?
Hey, sir?
Shall we say goodbye, sir?
Shine your shoe to go, sir?
Leave the boy right here, shall you;
Come for tomorrow's paper.

Fifty pence, sir --
Only fifty pence.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh this was a good idea! Anyone else have anymore?

Carnation _by Ishmale_ 

Pretty flower  
 happy to stand.
 Plucked from life  
 by man's hand.  


 Destined to die of dehydration,
 or starvation


 But does man show remorse?
 The answer is,  
 No, Of course.  


 Its something pretty.
  Something kind.  
 And deep within the human mind
 the need to grab,
 the need to kill.  
 Is somewhere in the subconscious will.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 6, 2009)

The Waiting Room by Razorik

I find myself in this large nearly empty room, a dimly lit cold place.
Everyone around me has the same depressed look on their face.
All here seek comfort and affection to live happy, carefree without fear.
Instead everyone is stuck sitting alone, waiting here.

A voice is heard, one by one people leave when they hear their name.
Here I sit watching each of them pass by, waiting to do the same.
The voice heard is different for each name that is spoken.
With each name the people are made whole that were once broken.

I sit and wait to hear my name, to be called forth by the one for me.
I sit and wait for the helping hand that would lead me to my destiny.
I sit and watch everyone as they leave, now I'm on my own.
The lights go out, there's not a sound, I sit in the dark alone.

A minute seems like an hour, a day seems like a year.
As I sit here waiting for my name to reach my ear.
Where is the one who is suppose to call my name?
I do not like playing this sort of waiting game.

How long must I wait? Someday I will find out.
When I hear my name called with joy I will shout.
The one who calls my name will be special to me.
Together forever, a loving couple. Happy we will be.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 6, 2009)

That was really sweet. 
I found another that is not mine, but it was a fun read so. 

Death of a Gummi Bear
_By Toni Tinsley_

My head is being town off 
Someone is biting my head.
They think I'm just a piece of candy 
But soon I will be dead.

I feel my brain being mushed together
My head is feeling kind of numb.
And I bet they enjoy my sweet taste 
As I begin to touch their tongue.

I'm nothing but a gummi bear
But hey I have feelings too
Why don't they buy a pack of gum.
If they want something to chew?

But no, they're barbarians; They'll eat me alive
And soon I'll be deceased 
Because someone is craving something sweet.
So I've become their main feast.

I'll shut up now, it's really no use.
Because I know I'll never be heard
Because as I speak I'm being killed
And no one is really concerned

So now I lay me six feet under
All is done all is said.
To prevent the death of other bears
Please chew bubble gum instead.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 7, 2009)

Something I wrote and submitted yesterday. Original submission can be found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2619194/

Just something little, fooling around with Kalevala meter. So, there should be eight syllables per line. And, of course, the poem relates to my time in the military. Also, before you all get confused, the first one is in Finnish and the second one is in English. They are meant to be equivalent with each other, but strict translations they are not. Translating poems is trickier than that. Enjoy.


*Ohjastaja* [by] _panzergulo_

UmpimykkÃ¤ ohjastaja,
sotavaunujen ajaja,
istuu hiljaa pallillansa
kuulokkeensa korvillansa.
Painaa kaasua jalallaan
yhden kerran, kahden kerran,
painaa vielÃ¤ kolmannenki.
Ohjausliike vasemmalle,
toinen liike oikealle.
Vaunut seuraa metsÃ¤n uraa,
myÃ¶ten uraa, kohti reunaa,
kohti sokeaa saalistaan,
inehmoisen tekelettÃ¤,
umpikorven rautapyÃ¶rÃ¤Ã¤,
Tuonelan sotavaunuja.

UmpimykkÃ¤ ohjastaja,
sotavaunujen ajaja,
istuu, nauraa pallillansa
kaksinkerroin, kippurassa.
Sota on jÃ¤rkensÃ¤ vienyt,
ajajalta jÃ¤rkikullan.
Vienyt luotisateessansa,
pelossansa, kivussansa.
HyvÃ¤ on ajajan ajaa,
eipÃ¤ paina maiset murheet,
pelko, kipu, vanhat erheet.


*Charioteer* [by] _panzergulo_

Charioteer, silent and mute,
the driver of the war wagon,
sits on his seat, saying nothing,
around his head, helmet, earphones.
Puts his boot down on the throttle,
gives three pushes with his ankle.
One steering motion to the left,
another motion to the right.
Wagon follows the forest path,
along path, towards the wood's edge,
at the wagon's unseeing prey,
towards the machine of the man,
iron wheel of the dark forest,
the war wagon of Tuonela.

Charioteer, silent and mute,
the driver of the war wagon,
sits on his seat, smiling, laughing
double bent, arms on his stomach.
War has taken his sanity,
precious, dear mind of the driver.
Taken by the rain of bullets,
taken by the fear, by the pain.
Easy is the driver's duty,
worldly matters bother him not,
fear, pain, mistakes long since bygone.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 7, 2009)

That last one was deep, panzergulo.

I have another 

A tree's story, _by Ishmale_



Standing in the forest, it was hard to ever grasp
  And difference in the leaf, which grows over the last.
  Watching the forest breath and bend, I wondered if it would ever end. 
  Daring first to guess the past, the future I did see.
  As leaf by leaf this twig, suddenly became a tree.


The world went still and I went numb. 
  Soon the tree had branches that hung 

leaves over the fertile ground, 

muffling out all annoying sound. 

  It is then that I understand. 

The forest is eternal without man. 
  But man is here, and I feel the fear.
  I close my eyes and then hear, 

the sound that meant death to so great a tree.
  That sound, to my core, it shook me.
  I blink, and Iâ€™m back the forest yet remains. 
  It is I who is forever changed.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

A little comforting poem I wrote for my best friend and his girl friend(also a best friend of mine) while they were going through some rough stuff. This is probably my best poem.

The Sun Will Shine Tomorrow _by Razorik_

The water falls
Like tears in the sky
And sorrow calls
All begin to cry
Within the walls 
You can hear a sigh
She sits and wishes
The gloom will passby

The wind sings
The thunder claps
The rain stings
The lightning zaps
The chime rings
Until it snaps
He runs for shelter and hides in fear
As the storm continues to elapse

The sun will shine tomorrow
Let it dry up all your sorrow
Let the warmth that draws near
Take away all your fear
The clouds here today
Will soon go away
No bad weather
Will last forever
The sun will shine tomorrow


----------



## Lamont (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll add another if that is ok. :]

_Winter Wonderland_

The frost, the snow,
Do you love it so?
Kept in crystal shards,
Those dancers
And those bards,
How do they shimmer
In the dawn light?

The subdued star
In the pale of white
Appears so bright
On the falling frost.
The cluster of cold
Is always rich
Like dilute diamonds
In the wreaths of gold.

Rain, frost, sleet and snow
Grasps the branch
Placed down below
With graces like angels
And time at a slow.
Their blizzard gleams
To the albatross' cry,
Like an ardent dream
Within the grey of the sky.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 7, 2009)

Razorik Lamont those where really good. Please keep them coming. Here is one I wrote a long time ago. 

*First demon* _by Ishmale_
In the dark, it's chasing me.
Something I can not see.
But it's real, I'm losing my wits.
The faster I run, the larger it get.

It's a demon, a fiend, something out of control.
I'm running so fast, it's taking it's toll.
I can't keep up, it's so strong now.
I can't figure out what, who, or how.

I lost myself, for just a moment.
Drowning madness till I gripped atonement.

Must confront, must fight.
If I die, I die right!

I turn to face it, suddenly there's light.
I focus my mind, and start to think.
As I do it starts to shrink.

So scary it was, now hard to believe.
This little thing glaring up at me.

I know now, how to make it pay,
I have it's true name to say.
(FEAR)

A rush of will, a squeak of fright.
Then it is bound in a cage of light.

Formed of my knowledge and insight.


----------



## Razorik (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh goodie! I have a poem on Fear!

Fear by _Razorik_

I can feel it near
My racing heart I can hear,
The blood pounding in my ear
My eyes wide with fear.

My heart continues to pound
As I listen to every sound.
I'm always looking around
Afraid of what waits to be found

All the muscles in my body grow tense and tight
Like loaded springs, ready to unleash their might
I'm ready to flee or fight
Until everything is alright

I listen closely, eyes peeled, as time ticks by
What will happend? Will I live or will I die?
I wait longer I begin to relax and I let out a sigh.
His time has passed and he says good bye.


----------



## duroc (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't have any of my own, but I've read a few that I liked.

*"How To Write A Story" by LoboSabio*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2141546/

*"One Flame" by Metassus*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2117559/

*"Recluse" by Hauke*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2452502/


----------



## Lamont (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll post this one I just made. :]

_Hunter's Sport_

Shot! Blast out the putrid smoke,
Lift your ears and gander east,
The farmer appears with a nasty scorn
And hides within the foggy morn.
What to do, what shall you,
Rabbit of the field?
The chase has begun by the crack of eggs,
Mugged and stolen from the chicken's legs.
Look away! Far away!
Dash towards the west!
He comes with rifle loaded
And a knife to pierce your breast.
Grey, white, black, brown,
Never look back,
Never look down!
Those holes reside his burrowed pets
Who'll find you without a solid sound.

Blast! Shot come forth with putrid lead,
Lift your ears and bow your head,
Nature hides the hunter,
Hunter hides the dead.
Carrots weigh in solid gold,
Chase the robber! Chase the robber!
In the rift it shrouds the meadow's fold,
But the farmer knows the meat you hold.
Hop! Skip! Step! Jump!
Force your way around the field!
His legs of two need not your four
Yet the click of the gun is an easy chore.

Fire! Yell towards the silent wood,
Those twisting trees and buzzing bees
Place the hunter at such an ease.
Wrong way, wrong turn,
Leap into the sky!
Trapped within the farmer's aim,
Darken your eyes
And prepare to die.


----------



## Ishmale (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool poem. Raxorik and Lamont. I have another. 

*Swim meet *
_by Ishmale

_I'm out of breath, but I don't care.
It feels like my heart is about to tear.

I gild through the air and pierce the water, with no time to spare.
I must be fast and strong, yet in control so I do no wrong.
One pull, another still, what keeps me going is my will.
My will to improve, my will to succeed, its the only thing accompanying me. 
On the turn my world flips. 
I push off the wall, a storm of frantic kicks. 
Toward the end my legs feel numb, to this feeling I can't succumb[FONT=&quot][/FONT].
I hit the wall, then gently fall into the endless blue.
One more thought grazes my mind. 
"One more, race to do"


----------



## Chalm Zhen (Aug 21, 2009)

Wrote this after one of my ex-mates was cheating on me, and when i found out that a potential mate who would have had me was leaving.

Just another day
Under steel gray skies
Still bleeding out from
A blade of lies
And the world moves forward
As I'm stuck in the past
As if dreaming in memory 
Would make it last

Just found out I love my best friend
But it's tinged black with sadness
Because in the end 
She's still leaving this place
Leaving a gaping space
Where my heart should bear
But you can't destroy what isn't there

So I sit as a reflection of inner pain 
Knowing twofold cords still easily break
Praying to God this won't leave a stain
Futile probably but trying all the same
Dying inside, my skull as a slammer
Sure that open heart surgery isn't
Supposed to be done with a 
Twenty pound hammer

So just lay me to rest
In an unmarked grave.
Lay me to rest;
I couldn't save
The thing that blocked the pain.


----------

